# help help hel help help



## skylinegtsturb (Apr 30, 2006)

i had a little knock into the back of a police car about 2 months ago. very little damage to both cars but they had to go throught the insurance as i expected.
i have 6 points on my licence but never delcaired them to my insurance.
i have no outstanding warents or convictions or any other outstanding driving offences.

the police have gien me a drivin safty course to prevent goin to court.
i have sent all my details to my insurance and police and i am still awaiting to see what my insurance is saying. i am not claimimg for repairs to my car but i will have to pay my exess for the damage to the other car.

everything seems to be goin smoothly but will my points be found out or what do you think will happen im just waiting to pay for the damage to there car now


----------

